# backflow



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm about to start testing backflows, I just need to know what tools what I need to have, besides the test kit, some picks, wire brushes, and sand paper, is there anything else I would need.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Lots of extra flare fittings, for the test kit. It's better to build a few into the price of the test and leave them on than go back for them. 

Also grind yourself a thin Phillips down to a ball at the tip. When the test cocks 1/2 get clogged up on the big 909s you can use that to knock the rustulets clear without hurting anything.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I usually carry a couple repair kits or complete assemblies to repair or replace them if they do fail. Make sure you are ready to go the extra mile when it comes too cross connection prevention. I use Watts so I carry a 3/4 dcva and 3/4 rpba onboard. Have your test equipment in excellent condition and clean.I have a laminated test procedure of all assemblies in my test kit. Always flush your gauge everytime and dont let it get frozen or freeze in your truck on cold winter nights! Notify identify inspect and observe!:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Always purge the testcock for a while, the bigger the longer. Keep all the parts you replace, You will need the plastic parts for the ones the maintenance guy takes out trying to stop the water from pouring out the bottom.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The bigger the assembly the bigger the spring!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Get a testcock cleaner it will save alot of mess vs the screwdriver, A flethead and a pair of channels in my BF box along with the testcock cleaner. Tag's with your logo and zipties.


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree about the testcock cleaner. That rusty buildup inside those epoxy coated cast devices looks pretty uncool when it's all over my face cuz i crammed something down there and got sprayed. Aside from that I keep channel locks, small crescent, flat head screwdriver, inspection mirror and flashlight with my test kit. That will get me through all testing and most small repairs.

Also, old wooden spoons clean all those rust stalagmites from inside those cast devices pretty good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

USDA approved grease.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, for all the great response, they were very helpful.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Get a testcock cleaner it will save alot of mess vs the screwdriver, A flethead and a pair of channels in my BF box along with the testcock cleaner. Tag's with your logo and zipties.



Pretty cool, first time I have seen one. Great idea, he won't get the thrill of seeing his screwdriver shoot across the parking lot though.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Test Guage Backflow Supply is the best place I ever dealt with for repair kits, and tools needed. They ship really quick too. http://www.testgauge.net/


HEre is the test cock cleaner, greatest tool ever. http://www.shopbackflow.com/shopping/Products/Test-Cock-Cleaning-Tool__ODIE-spc-DEVICE.aspx











ANd forget about the standard thread adaptors, get these with the o-ring base. Hand tighten no tape needed. Test Guage Supply also has 90º swivvle fittings for those tests where the installer put the test cocks pointing at a wall. http://www.shopbackflow.com/shoppin...(3)-12-Bushings--(3)-34-Bushings__110706.aspx


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> ANd forget about the standard thread adaptors, get these with the o-ring base. Hand tighten no tape needed. Test Guage Supply also has 90º swivvle fittings for those tests where the installer put the test cocks pointing at a wall. http://www.shopbackflow.com/shoppin...(3)-12-Bushings--(3)-34-Bushings__110706.aspx


 
These are a must! Just dont forget them on that last test :wallbash:

Oh, and x2 on dealing with Test Gauge Supply. These guys ALWAYS go the extra mile with customer service!


----------



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

I just received my wsps certification. I have never had anything to do with backflow preventers and have no idea how to charge for testing/repairing them. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Always look for code violations I was at one on Friday which was a 3/4 quickfill bypass around the rp and prv on a closed loop heating system. It also had the 2nd shufoff removed and had a ball valve instead further upstream! I have seen alot of bypasses which are actual cross connections and the altering of an assembly... Failed! I will get a picture, Cost is sevice call 1hr. Notifed the local water purveyors closed all feed lines to system checked that the lwco was working.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Drewp311 said:


> I just received my wsps certification. I have never had anything to do with backflow preventers and have no idea how to charge for testing/repairing them. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks



We charged 1/2 a service call for testing. This was high for the area. Most of the money comes from repair, or places with a good number of backflows at one spot. 

Here in OK I charge out the [email protected]@ because there are only 2 places that have us do it, so they pay for recert of gauges. 

Patience is a virtue when learning the ins and outs of backflows. Once you've seen most hic-ups things will go easier.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> We charged 1/2 a service call for testing. This was high for the area. Most of the money comes from repair, or places with a good number of backflows at one spot.
> 
> Here in OK I charge out the [email protected]@ because there are only 2 places that have us do it, so they pay for recert of gauges.
> 
> Patience is a virtue when learning the ins and outs of backflows. Once you've seen most hic-ups things will go easier.


 I always stike a deal for muliple tests at a facility with muliple assemblies! 6 in 3 hrs etc.


----------

